
The Lisp approach to AI (Part 1) - scvalencia
https://medium.com/ai-society/the-lisp-approach-to-ai-part-1-a48c7385a913#.ce2c5mk5a
======
curuinor
Hinton (now of Google Brain) and DS Touretzsky (yeah, the anti-scientology
guy) published a thing in 1985 claiming inferential symbol production a la
lisp from connectionist (neural) models
([http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~hinton/absps/symbolsIJCAI.pdf](http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~hinton/absps/symbolsIJCAI.pdf)).
It only had the disadvantage of being a researchy piece of crap.

~~~
scvalencia
Jmm, thanks for the fact, I would never imagine such a paper, but why are you
saying that it's a piece of crap?

------
throwaway7645
I enjoyed reading this.

